# Emergency Survival Kits



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys...

well, my girlfriend lives clear out in Salt lake city, UT and she told me that they are thinking about laying off a lot of workers...even in the government employee section.problem with that is, if they close down SS offices...people may start food rioting.:bloos: my girlfriend's family wants to have backpacks ready just in case things get too out of hand.

my question for all the old timers is, what should you have in an extended survival kit for a family of 5? each of them will have their own backpack, and they are adults (size wise).:help:


sorry mods if this should be in sound-off, but frankly, i trust this group of guys more for a straight answer!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

12 ga with 00 buck should work.......Mack


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont completely understand the question. basic survival kits consist of things such as flashlight, matches in water-proof container, whistle, flares, first-aid, rope, etc. For food I would buy lots of canned goods and items that last longer. Looks like you're going to have to fly out there and help them live off the land!!:yikes: I would give anything to live in a log cabin away from everyone by myself and kill my food!!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

dont worry H, i plan on heading out there asap once i get off the chain. well,i was asking, what would be necessary equipment/supplies to pack away if you're going to wander out into the woods and not come back. whistle...dont think that is a necessity...dont wanna give away locations. the family has .22 rifle, 38cal handgun, 2 shotguns, peashooter, 45cal handgun and something else...cant remember. i saw a post on here that said to pack more light ammo as you can hold more.

so again, enough equip. for 5 people, split evenly amongst them...what would you reccomend? wildmen, please give me some hints!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Lyon the first one is for you. The last on is what I'm worried about.


Griff


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3Z10FCSgY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Y8je7kqWU&feature=PlayList&p=F5BDB05720F0D2B6&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great info right there Griff! Every man should watch the second clip and pay attention!!:evilsmile


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

A lot of salt, sugar and a ton of canned veggies and a water purifier, or several. Just about anyone (just about) can find meat, but a lot, if not most people, have trouble finding and or growing vegitation necessary to sustain life. 

Nothing like killing yourself with pure protein. Canned veggies will assist in the salts and other important nutrients as well as buying you time to find or make friends that can work with you as a community to survive.

If things go south, it is community that will survive, not individuals.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

i was just saying a whistle is good if you are stranded by yourself and search parties come for you. but what makes you think they won't hear a gun shot compared to a whistle?? just read up on different plants that are edible and different ways to cook/eat animals as well.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I would second the edible plant book idea.

Would also recommend some traps. (Coilspring and body grippers)


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

anything from the #1 expert there is... 

...Peter Kummerfeldt - Survival Trainer TO the Survival trainers !

www.outdoorsafe.com


Then....go to www.ready.gov and follow the HUNDREDS of links to a wealth of info


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs* aye griff...dont have to worry about the second one...she knows i bite back. not really looking for urban survival kits...im talking going up to the mountain where no one is around and having to live in the wilderness. i cant remember what thread i spotted that one guy's pack list...that was a good one.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

I FOUND IT!!!! (found in sound-off under thread 12/21/12 url=http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268001)

12-30-2008, 09:47 PM 
Thunderhead 
Michigan Sportsman
Join Date: Feb 2002
Location: In The Turkey Woods
Posts: 6,629 
Photos: 28 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll tell ya what I think.

The majority of the population have no idea how to survive outside their comfortable , warm, stocked homes. Take away the everyday things that are taken for granted that make life possible for them as well as the thinking that nothing could ever happen to change their way of life in the blink of an eye in the first place and well .............

There have been extinction level events thruout history with the human race nearly biting the big one for good more than once. There's no reason to believe that it isn't going to happen again at some point. In fact, it's pretty much a mathamatical certainty that were going have the hurts put on us eventually, either by nature or our own hand.

For example, Yellowstone is nothing but a " Super Volcano " that is someday going to erupt again.................when that happens, it's definatly going to ruin a few people's day. In fact, Yellowstone is experiencing unusual volcanic activity as we speak..............

I don't know what's going to happen, but the world is a crazy and unpredictable place. When the **** finally does hit the fan, people are going to be scared and desperate....................and dangerous.

I've always kept a quality backpak ( Badlands ) hanging in the garage with the absolute bare necessities that I'd need to get started to survive away from people and in the middle of nowhere. 
This is my " Grab it and go " bag.

A small emergency radio with the power source being a hand crank as well as a small solar panel.
Badlands headlamp.
A candle.
Water purfication tablets.
A book on first aid as well as medicinal and edible plants and one on wilderness survival. My choice are the books written by Tom Brown.
Rope/wire.
3 small cans of sterno and a metal cup/canteen.
Survival knives. Real ones. NOT the made in Japan junk. I carry 2 of the old Gerber BMF's w/ the saw teeth and a K-Bar WartHog. If your knife fails, your screwed.
Heavy hatchet. No Wake custom built me the Survival hatchet from hell this past summer to my specifications. He did one hell of a job by the way !
500 rds. of 22 shells. ( Can also be used when broke open ( gun powder ) to help make a fire as a last resort. Save your ammo. )
45 Colt M1911A1 semi-auto & ammo
2 Ruger .357s single action and ammo
Small, 7 shot 22 auto pocket pistol.
( ammo is heavy, so pak more 22 than anything else. It's small, lighter, and still deadly for hunting as well as protection.
2 scoped Ruger 22 semi auto rifles with 50 & 100 Rnd. clips. These can be strapped to the pak too.
2 S.O.G. multitools.
2 wool survival blankets strapped to the bottom of the pak.
Small fold up tarp w/ metal grommets.
Aspirin/Neosporen/1st aid kit. ( Again, a good one. Don't chimp on this stuff. )
Water proof matches as well as 2 Magnezium ( sp ? ) sticks. 1 flint and steel. 1 combintaion tinderbox w/ a built in magnifying glass as well as the knowledge of how to start a fire with whatever is at hand, even when it's wet. Fire is very high on my " Know how to do " list. Fire comforts, and having one not only keeps you warm and provides some light, it's a God-Send as a moral booster.
A small medicine/pill bottle filled 1/2 & 1/2 with maxwell house coffee & creamer.
A luxury, I know, but what the hell. A good hot cup of Joe always helps to clear the head and make you relax in a tough situation.

And, last but not least..............A Pint of Jack Daniels. ( Snake Bite ) 

Oh, and the most important thing.

Peace of mind, a will to survive and confidence in your abilities. You need to keep your head in a situation like this to be able to literally make life and death decessions. 
Yours, as well as whoever your with.

Remember. Maximum utilization of resources available.
Be able to improvise.


----------



## ch451 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a huge difference in Short Term and Long Term and an even bigger difference for 5 people. 
May be simple but The Big Three - Food, Water, and Shelter. 
A Great website for survival is Equipped to Survive. Go and check it out you&#8217;ll be hooked. 


 The forum has both short term and long term survival. Great info on gear and a huge bank of knowledge.

A big thing is the area, Utah will be different then MI. 
Bugging out by foot is different than Bugging out in your vehicle. In your vehicle you can carry a tent, sleeping bag and a ton of gear. I think long term is anything over 5 days. 

BOB - Bug out Bag Things to consider. 
Documents &#8211; Birth Cert., passport
Navigation, Compass, GPS with extra batteries, Maps
A Whistle, I know you don&#8217;t want to be found. But if you get lost or injured and you want your girlfriend to find you than a whistle is a must, always carry it on you, not in your bag!
Cash, small bills

FIRE:
Bic Lighter x 2
Strike anywhere matches/case
Flint & steel 
Tender Quick
Vaseline cotton balls
Magnesium bar


SELTER:
Tent 
Heetsheet 2 person
Space blankets 
Tarp 5 x 8
100 ft paracord
Tent pegs x 8
Mosquito netting
Zip ties x 12
Wool blankets 
Sleeping Bag


WATER:
Some type a water purification and storage, tablets, lights, container to boil.
Bladder 
Waterbag 2 gal
Bottle, I prefer Nalgene 
Iodine tablets
Coffee filters

COOKING:
stove and fuel
pot & cup
spork & knife
Foil 


TOOLS:
Gerber pocket saw
Wire saw
Knife
Multi tool
Hacksaw blade
Sharpening tool, stone
Duct tape
Signal Mirror
Binoculars
headlamp
flash light with extra batteries
AM/FM Radio 
Spare batteries
Plastic tubing 
Large garbage bag
Bandannas
Notepad and pen
Cellphone battery charger, AA
Cell Phone
Folding shovel
Sowing kit

INSECT PROTECTION:
Mosquito headnet
DEET Bug repellant
Sunblock
Lip balm
Aloe Vera

HYGEINE:
Wash bag
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Floss
Microfiber towel
Razor
Toilet paper
Clorox wipes
Alcohol gel

FOOD GATHERING:
Fishing kit,
Line, lures, hooks, swivels, flies, etc.
Fishnet, snares, snare wire, etc.
Guns and Ammo and Cleaning kit

RATIONS:
MRE
Small pouch of dried soups, teas, bullion, coffee, hard candy, power bars, etc.
Electrolyte drink (Gatorade)

CLOTHING: Hot and Cold weather gear
Rain gear


DEFENSE: Pepper Spray, bear spray

FIRST AID KIT:
Tailor to you
Assorted bandages and dressings
Combat Dressing and Blood stopper
Vaseline gauze
Wound closure strips
Topical antibiotic
Blister kit
Splinter tweezers
Betadine
Oral antibiotic
Ibuprofen
Aspirin
Benadryl
Imodium
Antacid
Sugar

There is so much to consider, time of year, local weather, weight of your pack and gear. Books on First Aid, Books on Eatable plants in your area. I wish you the best of luck, This is like the list posted above, some of the same and some things different. Each BOB will be tailored to you and your abilities. I recommend Equipped to Survive Website. There are a lot of really educated people on it. This list is comprised of many ideas from its users. Hopefully this list will start getting you thinking about what you need. Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Lyon,

I spent 21 days camping alone above 10,000 ft. in the Colorado Rockies this past summer. 

My initial plan was a backpacking trip. But I had problems getting the total weigh of my pack below 60 lbs. So I broke down and rented a pack horse.

Mosquitoes were the biggest nuisance, but fortunately I had some 100% Deets to tame them down.

I prepared all my meals, in advance, from bulk dehydrated vegetables, meat, rice and potatoes, which is far cheaper than the ready made dehydrated meals.

My biggest surprise was the fact that my appetite did not live up to my expectations. But the good thing was that I managed to loss about 30 pounds of excess weigh during the trip, while never felt hungry.

A good tent, sleeping pad and bag are essentials that definitely made my wilderness experience very enjoyable.

I used an extremely light weigh water purification system that was battery powered and used rock salt to produce an ionized liquid to kill everything know to man that could show up in back country water supplies. It does take a little longer than a filter pump, but it worked great, especially if you are spending a lot of time at your base camp.

Caught and ate Brook Trout from the lakes, which was a good change from the diet of dehydrated food.

Good Luck!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

tarps,saw, axe, lighters, bedding, knife, A couple .22's , A couple 12 or 20 ga. AND ONE OF THESE FOR EACH ADULT IN.308


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Must consider expanding diet to include game meat of most all available. You and g/f will not be only ones doing what you propose. Wild critters will only last so long.


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

Think this is a little far feched from happening but I would think snares instead of traps, light, easy and fast to use and fishing equipment would be high on my list. Along with alot of other things mentioned here fire, water and shelter items.
Think someone would be lucky to live out in the woods for any extended time period with out some prior experience hunting, hiking ect.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Get a tank of gas and drive


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been looking over the Equipped to survive website and its great....but where is a website where I can buy this type of stuff?? What is a book that you all recommend that describes basic survival methods and also has information on edible plants, etc.??


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.survivalistboards.com/index.php

http://www.survivaltopics.com/

http://www.wildernessoutfittersarchery.com/ (check-out his youtube vids)

Hear are some good places to start. HP the 1st link also has links to where you can buy some of the harder to find items. Alot of good info, but also alot of paranoid BS in that 
1st link as well.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I have been buying and borrowing books from library over the last few years. I just picked up Survivormans new book from local library. A lot of the same stuff in book that are on his show. Plenty of lists. Book name is "SURVIVE". I also like Tom Brown's book "feild guide to wilderness survival"
A couple more if they have them available would be Military book club "The survival handbook", SAS Survival handbook.

Definetly need a good .22 LR can do the job for most things along with being like and ammo cheaper and lighter. 
The best knife you could afford. 
Maybe a gps with plenty of batteries so you never get to far out of the way.
Map & compass
duct tape
coffee can with lid
Magnesium flint striker
Leatherman or similar
Definetly rope , parachute cord
The list could go on and on.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

My plan will be to stalk and snipe from distance one of you highly prepared individuals. So please, stock up!


----------



## skunkmusk8390 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure it is a good idea to go out in a riot armed to the teeth with weapons, the cops might see that as a threat rather than self defense. But i'd watch survivorman and man vs. wild on the discovery channel to hone my survival skills. Both those guys know their stuff.


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> My plan will be to stalk and snipe from distance one of you highly prepared individuals. So please, stock up!


 The best idea yet!!!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

one, the place they are going to run off to will be abandoned by the previous owner (mormon friend who is basicly going into commune once sh** hits the fan), and two...there REALLY in the stix.

as for meat...i might be crazy, but if someone comes along trying to force them/us out of stuff...well, im gonna have to fire a shot...and i dont really think id have the problem of wasting the meat. *shrugs* my family always did call me an animal.


----------

